# HetFest Just Around the Corner



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Won't be long and the Fest will be here. Last years Fest couldn't have been any better.

A lot of people will arrive Friday. There's nothing formal planned for Friday. We'll be sitting around a fire, shooting the bull. I'll have a medium sized Weber grill with me if anyone needs it. I'm sure my group will firing it up and doing some burgers and dogs.

Saturday is the eet and greet. We'll probably kick things off around 5 ish.

Any and all contributions will be greatly appreciated. Anyone that is willing to bring a covered dish will receive a heart felt attaboy from yours truly. Home made or store bought, it doesn't matter. We'll have access to an oven or two if something needs baked. We'll also need your standard picnic stuff (paper plates, plastic ware, ect). If some one has a fryer they can bring, or an extra gas or charcoal grill, that would help. Portable shelters would also be welcomed in case it rains.

I'll be bringing some fish to fry, but if anyone would like to donate a few cleaned fillets to help the cause, that would be great.

I'm sure I'm forgetting some things, so all ideas are welcomed.

Everyone is welcome to attend. If you can bring something, great, if not, just show up and enjoy yourself.

The owners of Turtle Creek are great people. They love having us there. Please be respectful of their property and grounds while you are there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Het bring a fryer, I will help cook the fish if I am needed.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bring your tongs and spatula.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I'll bring my usual. 80 burgers and the famous AuJus, Just for Brother B


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll bring a big pot of "Horn's and Honker's chilli' (deer/goose) It's great on hot dogs, and sausages also. I also have a 12x12 screened enclosure I can bring. I'm rolling in Thursday morning sometime, so if you need some help setting up Steve let me know.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Still not sure if I have to work or not.
If I can come I'll bring a fryer and some perch.

Brian


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope to make it up and seeing this is my first time, what is the protocol for drinks?


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Cloud9 said:


> I hope to make it up and seeing this is my first time, what is the protocol for drinks?


BYOB with 10% of everyone's contribution to be consumed by fishingguy!


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

hey fellow OGF'ers, will most likely have open seats on my boat (like 1 or 2 maybe 3) so if you are without boat and want to go Get some Fish give me a PM or call (216) 554-0542 as we get closer to that weekend. I mostly vertical jig using hair jigs and vibe's, however would also be doing a little trolling long lining cranks off inline boards.

Not sure what I'm bringing, but will bring something!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm counting the days. 1,2,3,4..27 
I'll bring some pasta salad I'll have the other half make it so I don't hurt someone

I'll be showing up Friday afternoon. Looking forward to meeting everyone

If you need an extra Fryer let me know. I also have some perch. eyes have been gone awhile, but plan to get some that day


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> BYOB with 10% of everyone's contribution to be consumed by fishingguy!


Hey, I have to give eyesman 50% of what I get!:Banane35:


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess i'll bring some crappie fillets, already breaded and ready for the fryer. Should i bring hot sauce, tarter sauce, or both.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll bring hamburger and hotdog buns like last year. I should be able to round up some walleye/perch fillets as well.


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

Het;
I can bring a fryer if u need and probably some food. Also I'm looking for a couple open seats, since I'm boatless this year. Would be willing to go out with someone who hasn't done it before to help them out if they want. I took a couple guys out last year and we limited out every day and also caught and released some trolling. I can be reached @ 724-601-8987.


Stinger
Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Put me down for the forks spoons and knifes, and plates.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> Hey, I have to give eyesman 50% of what I get!:Banane35:



:bananalama: YEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!

HEY WAITAMINUITE!!!! I thought we brought our own??? (With the exception of the pint of Jim Beam Pigsticker brought me in commemoration of the prior year's event. But that was still unopened as of my return home.) I know Jose was my guest for the evening. 

I'm still pleading the 5th (and 6th, 7th, and 8th), cause I still don't remember. I know my boots were covered in mud and I accidentally left them behind when I left Sunday afternoon.

But I was still up Sunday morning and Porterhouse23 and I were still the 2nd boat out by West Sister for the trolling bite. Was pretty spooky out in that thick fog (the lake, not my head LOL) Hope the fishing is as good as last year. 

The way it looks at the moment, I may have 2 or 3 places open for the jig bite. I plan on doing some trolling also and may have an opening or two there too. So far I plan on being there Thursday evening through Monday afternoon. One of my mates is MIA as of last April. If anyone knows Porterhouse23, let me know what happened to him. I'll post openings closer to the date, otherwise be at the docks at daybreak with an OGF sign and you should be able to find a seat.

Looking forward to another terrific time and meeting more OGF'rs. Won't be long now!

Brian


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll bring extra oil for the fryer(s), what do you prefer canola or vegetable oil? This will be my 3rd year and it has always been a blast, man I can't wait. I'll bring some soda as well. Anyone have an open seat please just let me know. Has anyone been out yet? If so how was the bite? Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Canola oil.

Bringing this back to the top. It's getting closer.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Peanut Oil!


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

I intend on being there this year since my job tanked with the economy. I normally would be working 2nd shift but will have more fun at the Hetfest than at the plant. Although I did have a vac. day on the books for the Hetfest this year. I'll also have something along with me to help out.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Het, 
You bringing the firewood?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I think there is a ban on bringing firewood into the county. They have it for sale at the campground.

Yes, there will be a fire going.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Peanut Oil!


No wonder you were worried about spending more money on planer boards. 
You spend it all on oil!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I think there is a ban on bringing firewood into the county. They have it for sale at the campground.
> 
> Yes, there will be a fire going.


That Ash Borer thingy.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont know about the county, but there is a sign in front of turtle creek that says no outside fire wood.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

When this here Het FEST thing gets festered up is there some kinda penicillin or something for the disease or do ya just squeazze it like a big zit?

:Banane26:


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I also saw the sign at the entranceway to the campground (possibly right by the office) that says you cannot bring firewood in.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Fishers of Men said:


> When this here Het FEST thing gets festered up is there some kinda penicillin or something for the disease or do ya just squeazze it like a big zit?
> 
> :Banane26:


Just let it keep festering and it will pop on it's own.

Have the vacation days in, will be there Thursday morning/noon thru Tuesday afternoon. Need to be home Wednesday for opening morning of Spring Turkey Season.

2 weeks/14 days and counting....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Lil' Rob said:


> I also saw the sign at the entranceway to the campground (possibly right by the office) that says you cannot bring firewood in.


Besides the county deals about transport, most campgrounds don't want you to bring it because they want to sell you those little bundles.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

The firewood ban has been around for a few years now - Turtle Creek's cost hasn't been too bad the last several years.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/parks/explore/firewoodalert/tabid/230/Default.aspx


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

yea the firewood thing was kinda meant to strike Steve's sense of humor----I know of the firewood ban!


----------



## wallywalleye (Jan 18, 2006)

i'll bring oil and a cooker and some alaska beans


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> When this here Het FEST thing gets festered up is there some kinda penicillin or something for the disease or do ya just squeazze it like a big zit?
> 
> :Banane26:


*ewwwwwwwww!!!!*


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Still haven't been able to get an answer at Turtle Creek to reserve my dock and campsite. Sounds like we'll have more at this fest than ever before. Hope y'all save me a spot.....


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Eyesman,

I spoke with the lady at the marina on Tuesday and the way she talked, sounded like they still had campsites and slips left to rent. I got a camping spot with electric for $17 a night. Reserved for Friday and Saturday. I got thru on this number 419-898-7745.

Good luck, hope to see y'all there on Friday.

Roger
South of Chicago


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, that's the same number I've been calling with no answer. What time of day did you get hold of her? I've tried all morning (I work second shift) with no success.


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

It had to be around noon Ohio time. Give or take an hour.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll keep trying as usual. The first year we didn't need a reservation, they told us there were plenty. Each year has gotten bigger and I think they've changed their tune. LOL Gotta love it. Worst that can happen is I'll need to launch each day.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

We have had no problems getting the primitive campsites the past two years without reservations. Still plenty of room for more, if you need electric that may be different. Thinking back there were also a good share of empty docks. Always safe to have a reservation though. The weather gods have been very good to us! Hopefully they won't make us pay for it this year. If the weather is anything like this weekend, ???????


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, just a primitive site as usual. Can't haul the boat and camper both. I have a large cap on my truck and can just as easily sleep back there if all else fails. I'm just thinking with this thing growing as it is each year... 

I too hope the weather gods smile down on us. Steve seems to have an inside line to them as he's the one picking the dates, and has done very well for us. 

I still need to get the boat out on my local lake and blow the cobwebs out before then. Was waiting for the weather to stabilize a little and stay above freezing at night. Not waiting any longer... next nice day.... I'll just drain the I/O when I'm done. Looks to be pretty decent here this weekend. Have to work Saturday, but Sunday is looking pretty positive. They're catching 'eyes at a nearby dam. Might just have to get a line wet while I'm at it.

It's been a long winter. Envying you guys already out. Won't be long. I'm hyped.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

The next good day I will be out dewinterizing the boat. Won't take long to get it set up. A friend is coming up with us this year. He wants to bring his boat so there's no big rush on mine. We can troll out of it, so it's all good. Was thinking about bringing Slovenian sausage with sauerkraut. Put it in a slow cooker, and be done with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I know last year I did not reserve a dock and the lady told me they only have a few left? I thought I seen pleny of spots left. Eyesman I will be up friday we will have to hook up.
jeff


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds great Jeff. Still trying to get one of my buds from here to go along. My brother-in-law has guard that weekend or he'd be going along. Can't remember how many open slips were left that weekend, but I hate to take the chance there won't be any, especially as each year more and more show up to this event. I'll keep trying.

I'll be there Thursday hopefully before noon and will be going out as soon as I get the boat in and camp settled. I'm sure I'll have a seat or two open if anyone is there that early, and probably throughout the weekend. Check with me there. I have room for 5 (counting myself) for the jig bite, and only 3 when I go out trolling. As with other years, we strive to make sure everyone has a seat on a boat. I (and I'm sure others) am willing to make a second trip if needed. If you missed the boat because you couldn't get up that early in the morning, sorry about your luck. Right fishingguy?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

We were up eyesman, in the cottage having coffee. Wasn't feeling my best however. We did make it out on Sunday with Rbud. Last year was unfortunate with the boat malfunctions. Anyway those problems are a thing of the past.....Hopefully, as I knock on wood!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I just finally got through to Turtle Creek and have my reservations for the weekend. Yeehaw. The way the weather is going, almost reminds me of the first fest... freezing temps til just before the fest, and then 70 degrees all weekend. I pray we can be near that lucky. They're calling for snow here tomorrow, so that ruins my plans for getting the boat and a line wet. Only a week and a half to go....

I know you had a heck of a time last year, fishingguy. Hope things are much better this year. OK... so my head was a little foggy that morning, but not nearly as foggy as the lake. That was just... erie (pun intended). I've been on my local lakes under those conditions, but the big lake was a whole new experience. Start having problems this year just let me know, you have a spot on my boat. Just leave your sorry luck behind.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Only 10 days til launch and she hasn't seen water yet this year.









I'm getting antsy.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Did Turtle ask any of you guys for a deposit to hold a dock ? Just curious. $37 per day for a dock ?


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

My dock was only 15 a day. the 37 might include your campsite too. Anyhow, I will bring a big tube of homemade salsa and whatever else is needed. Anyone advice on trolling while we are there will be more than welcome!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

cramerk said:


> My dock was only 15 a day. the 37 might include your campsite too. Anyhow, I will bring a big tube of homemade salsa and whatever else is needed. Anyone advice on trolling while we are there will be more than welcome!


Then someone there is feeding me a line. I am sleeping in the boat (no campsite) What size boat are you docking ? I told them I wanted to reserve a dock (for my 24 ft.) for Friday / Saturday. She told me it would be $74 and I would have to give them a deposit of $37.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

No deposit, as they don't take credid/debit cards. So bring cash or check with you to pay when you get there. My dock is $15 a day for an 18 footer. Will be on the north side across from the ramp as I have been the last 2 years. Non-electric camp site ( she said down across from my dock) is $12 a nite. My total cost (not including gas) for 5 days is $135. Same prices as last year.

Sounds like someone made a mis-calculation for you. You might want to call again, or bring it to their attention when you get there. I don't understand how she could take a deposit if they don't take credit cards though, unless she wanted you to send it in.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> No deposit, as they don't take credid/debit cards. So bring cash or check with you to pay when you get there. My dock is $15 a day for an 18 footer. Will be on the north side across from the ramp as I have been the last 2 years. Non-electric camp site ( she said down across from my dock) is $12 a nite. My total cost (not including gas) for 5 days is $135. Same prices as last year.
> 
> Sounds like someone made a mis-calculation for you. You might want to call again, or bring it to their attention when you get there. I don't understand how she could take a deposit if they don't take credit cards though, unless she wanted you to send it in.


She wanted me to mail it in. Attn: Janis......hmmmm. I will pay Friday morning when I arrive I guess.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

That is odd. My boat is a 22fter and the price was 15. As far as the deposit, I sent a check and she did send me a rec. Either way, odd for the sudden price change or a miscommunication...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

cramerk said:


> That is odd. My boat is a 22fter and the price was 15. As far as the deposit, I sent a check and she did send me a rec. Either way, odd for the sudden price change or a miscommunication...


I will call her again and see what the story is this time. Either way I will be there Friday late morning. See ya all then.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

If I remember from last year correctly if you sleep on your boat you still have to pay camping charges along with the slip charge
Hopefully the weather plays out for us again this year
Geowol


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

eyesman_01 said:


> Only 10 days til launch and she hasn't seen water yet this year.
> 
> View attachment 20030
> 
> ...


Eyesman_1 ,
That is a terribly disturbing picture you posted. It is snowing pretty good here now, and just starting to stick as the temps have dropped and the wind is howling. Out east in the snow belt they might get 6- 12 in the next 24 hours. I am about 100 miles east of TC. My boat saw water today....road spray!


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

eyesman_01 said:


> Only 10 days til launch and she hasn't seen water yet this year.
> 
> View attachment 20030
> 
> ...


eyesman tell me that's a picture from the middle of winter and not a recent photo!!!!! Your not the only one getting antsy. The boat is ready and weather hasn't cooperated. Going to try and get a prefish (hetfest) in this coming easter weekend if the weather is kind.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Eyesman, what time are you going to be up there on Thurs? I work 2nd shift and will probably roll in around noonish or a bit later. Looking forward to hooking up. 

Tubuzz, if its warm enough maybe a bit of bassin' after you get your early limit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I was think the same thing Pigsticker I might even take the crappie stuff. That river looks good with the tree in the water on the west side. Krusty I was told to send a deposit in too I did. If I get screwed that will started off the weekend badly.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Where has the "Original Hot Rod" Hook n Book been hidin' out lately ? The Hetfest won't be complete without him ! Can't wait to see everybody, it's been a looooooooooong winter !


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Krusty, I had to send a deposit of $37 for a campsite and dock. If you have to pay to sleep on the boat you may as well get a campsite. It took them about a week to get a receipt to me.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

eyesman_01 said:


> Only 10 days til launch and she hasn't seen water yet this year.
> 
> View attachment 20030
> 
> ...


Eyesman 01,
You are going to have to get those "REMAX" people to fly over your house and get all that snow melted away like in the commercial. Then you will really be ready to go LOL
Ron


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL guys. Actually, that picture was taken this morning just before noon as I was getting ready to leave for work. Wish I could tell you otherwise. Hope it melts fast and is decent this weekend to get her out.

Pigsticker, I'm working 2nd also, but figure I'll be there by noon if not before. Everything will be loaded up and hooked up the day before so all I have to do is pull out of the drive in the morning. Doubt I'll sleep too late. I'm too anxious to get on the lake.

Krusty's right, it's been too loooooooooong of a winter, and will be great to see everyone again. There for a while it sounded like we were gonna see a lot of new faces again this year, but I think this weather cooled things off for them. Remember the first year how many cancelled because of the cold front the week before, and we fished in t-shirts and 70 degrees all weekend. Hope we are as lucky this year...

I'll be bringing the cold weather gear just in case...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I know long range forcasts are as useless as my ex wife, but I still got to look at it sometimes . http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/cl...t3.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&metric=0


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> I know long range forcasts are as useless as my ex wife, but I still got to look at it sometimes . http://www.accuweather.com/us/oh/cl...t3.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&metric=0



I'll take that. Seems exactly like last year.


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

cramerk said:


> My dock was only 15 a day. the 37 might include your campsite too. Anyhow, I will bring a big tube of homemade salsa and whatever else is needed. Anyone advice on trolling while we are there will be more than welcome!


Better bring a tube of K-Y if it's $37 a day to dock...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Tom where have you been hiding at? If it's $37 for a dock look like I will put it in and out every night.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey *Krusty*, did you find out any more about your dock rental? 

Only 5 more days, and I'm bouncing off the walls. The anticipation. At least tomorrow will be nice enough to get the boat out, and maybe get a line wet while I'm at it. Rain just starting here right now, enough to ruin today.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

eyesman_01 said:


> Hey *Krusty*, did you find out any more about your dock rental?


Yeah, this time I was told $15 a night for a dock, who knows. I will be there around 10 a.m. on Friday morning, can't wait either !


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Maybe the person that gave you the first rate quoted you the "in season" rate. I believe in April you are geting an "off season" rate. Just guessing????
Anyhow at least one forecast (intellicast) is optimistic about next weekend. Sunny and low - mid 50's Friday & Sat with a chance for a shower Sunday.
By Wednesday we should have a good read on the weather.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Good Friday, pouring down rain, so what does the Captain do?? Listen to Dave Matthews Band while frying goose, and deer for the Horns, and Honkers chili for next week. Not a bad combination I guess if you can't be fishing.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Kevin, that chili is awesome. So if you had a day you had the time to do the prep work, GOOD friday should be the day. Looking forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Cap'n K: My last Fest <2 yrs ago> featured an evening bout with chicken salad gone baaad and an OhNooo intimate relationship with the weeds in the back 40 at TC. Please tell me I won't be Honkin Horns all night........ unless Mr Harley strikes


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Gary, my chili is primo stuff. Only the finest of ingredients see their way into it. It's not chili "soup" either. Thick enough you can stand a spoon in it today, come back tomorrow, and it will not have moved. Great for hot dogs, and sausages. It won't have that colon missile effect on you either.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

eyesman, it'll be good seeing you again as well.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

well my stater went out on the boat and i dont think i can find one in time for the FEST // might need a seat on somebodys boat if thats no problem. i will help with gas and bevs . and i do have a slip reserved and camp ground. ether pm me or just leave mess on this thread .

thanks jim:G


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jim, may have room on my boat Saturday and Sunday. Will know more when I get there.

Just upgraded to a campsite with electric as my brother-in-law and sister-in-law going to be with me Thursday and Friday, and insisted I bring their RV. Then they are leaving friday afternoon so he can be at guard saturday morning, and leaving the RV for me to use the rest of my stay. I may get spoiled and have to buy one myself.

Just looked at the forcast for the week (and we all know that can change), and I'm seeing NNE to ENE winds <13kt thru thursday. Seas from under 1ft, to 1-3 ft. Good chop but I don't like those NE winds. 

Three more days of work and I'll be on the road Thursday morning with the RV and boat in tow. Counting down the minutes...


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Jim,

PM sent to you.

Roger


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

I think we will be up in the area on Sat. Look forward to meeting everyone.

JD


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey EYESMAN ,did u get my PM ? if not give me a call at 330 256 0315 .


thanx jim:G


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be pulling the boat up Thursday.Who all is going to be up there on thursday.I'll be by my self until the weekend.i'll have acouple open seats thursday Mid morning and Friday.If I Can not fill seats thursday and friday to help launch the boat and any one has a seat for thurday and friday open I would be glad to have a spot and chip in for gas and Bait.

thanks mike


----------



## lefercor (Jan 19, 2009)

I will be in the area on Thursday...Let me know if you wanna go out.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

wallydog said:


> I will be pulling the boat up Thursday.Who all is going to be up there on thursday.I'll be by my self until the weekend.i'll have acouple open seats thursday Mid morning and Friday.If I Can not fill seats thursday and friday to help launch the boat and any one has a seat for thurday and friday open I would be glad to have a spot and chip in for gas and Bait.
> 
> thanks mike


Two good guys were supposed to meet me for fri, I told them to get a hold of you


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be there Thursday before noon, but so far I have a full boat for Thursday and Friday.

Jim, Yes, got your PM. Still trying to determine if I'll have open seats for Saturday and Sunday. Waiting for a couple people to make up their minds.

Two more days..... and man are they dragging....


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Tubuzz,

Are you bringing any "New" hardware this year?

DC


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I am planning to start fishing Thursday morning (8 am?) through Sunday. For you guys getting on the water mid day Thursday feel free to give me a shout on the radio for info. For those of you starting early Thursday morning let me know where you have some luck. I have a full crew at this point but if that changes I will let folks know who might need a seat. I will be staying in Catawba. Probably heading that way Wednesday evening. If anyone needs anything from that area let me know. Will put in at TC. 
Hope to see some of you. Like Eyesman i am getting anxious!
Gene


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Can someone bring some bowls, and spoons for the chili??


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I think a giant sized belt buckle with your name or image would be sweet Larry.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I can bring plates, bowls, spoons, and napkins.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Can someone bring some bowls, and spoons for the chili??


I got the bowls and spoons


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Good save Matt!! When are you rolling in?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Good save Matt!! When are you rolling in?


I pick the boat up at Burroughs Marine Friday morning at 8 a.m. By the time I get all the fishin' gear loaded and the boat checked out I should roll into Turtle Creek around 10 a.m. or so. I will be hitting the water immediately !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

have fun and good luck guys!!! due to my trailer axle issue(ordered a new disc brake one that wont be here till monday or so) it looks like i'll miss the "fest" for the first time!!! was really looking forward to seein' everyone again and havin' a few cold ones with ya! oh yeah i forgot i will also miss the awesome jiggin'! looks like het picked a great date once again!!!...ENJOY!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

wave warrior ,if you come up you will find sombody to go out fishing,the trailer will 
waite for you,


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

(Are you bringing any "New" hardware this year?)DC
Not sure what you mean? I got a new motor on the boat.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

HappySnag said:


> wave warrior ,if you come up you will find sombody to go out fishing,the trailer will
> waite for you,


That's why I haven't cancelled the room yet leaving all options open for now. Just bought some new tires for his trailer to help out. New axle and tires aren't cheap so it doesn't leave much for a trip this weekend. Doesn't look good at this point but should be ready the week after.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

TuBuzz,

I meant like the Hitch Cover you made last year.

Bad idea Brian!

DC


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I kind of forgot about it. I have nothing made up.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Man I can't wait, I plan on making it on Saturday for sure but maybe also on Friday, just not sure yet. Any open seats just let me know, more than happy to share on fuel and bait. Weather looks like its gonna cooperate and will hopefully make for a great weekend, boy I cant wait. Thanks again Het, for keeping this thing rolling and all, it is always a great time.

Dan


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone give me the number to turtle creek. I lost it again. thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

419-898-7745

Try them in the morning, around 9. After that, it's a roll of the dice if someone will answer.


----------



## guido469 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks. lookin foward to some good fishin.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

boat is fixed  and it wasnt the starter  DAH... be there sometime fri. thanx to all of u guys that ofered a seat on there boat. 

jim:G


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

does anyone have a couple open seats for Friday? I can bring anything that may be needed, since I kept everything from my boat before I turned it over to the bank. I'll probably be going out with my charter captain friend Saturday and Sunday but he won't be getting here until late Friday.Look forward to meeting everyone again this year and catching a lot of fish again.

Stinger
724-601-8987


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Name tags? Just wondered if anyone was gonna bring some. I know some of ya, but I also have CRS (can't remeber chit)...so....uhm...what was i asking? LOL


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

boatnut said:


> Name tags? Just wondered if anyone was gonna bring some. I know some of ya, but I also have CRS (can't remeber chit)...so....uhm...what was i asking? LOL


Actually, that is a pretty good idea. I almost never forget a face, but unless I'm around you for a while, I'm terrible at remembering names. I'll bring a package of self adhesive address labels if anyone is interested.

I am officially on vacation as of 10pm tonight.

Heading out from here @ 8am tomorrow (Thursday) morning, which should put me in camp @10:30 or so. As mentioned before, I have a full boat for Thursday and Friday so far, but looks like I have open seats for Saturday and Sunday, then a full boat again on Monday, and fishing with Fugarwi7 on Tuesday before heading home. If you need a seat for the weekend, see me when you get there. 

Stinger161, let me see what comes of the morning trip out, but if we get in early enough and you haven't found another seat, I might be able to take you out. My plans are usually to jig in the mornings and then troll after bringing that crew's limit in. We'll see what happens when the time comes. But look me up when you get in. I'll be camped out in an RV (no idea what site yet), and my old Starcraft will be docked on the north side of the channel usually across from the ramp. Will be a blue Avalanche parked at the RV or the dock depending where I am.

Hope to see a full OGF crew there this year. The weather looks promising to begin with. My extended weekend may get a little damp, but the fish are wet anyway.

Will give a fishing report to all when you get there, or when I get home, whichever comes first. 

Let the good times begin.....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Almost 3am., and I'm putting the chili together as I type. I sure can't wait for Friday!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=cle&FcstType=text&map.x=86&map.y=104&site=CLE

Lookin pretty good!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Almost 3am., and I'm putting the chili together as I type. I sure can't wait for Friday!


Making chili at 3am and typing on the computer...that chili might be pretty potent!:Banane54:


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope that chilli has the same affect on me as tghe bannana


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My buddy calls me up this morning and says he wants to get a campsite with electricity and a dock. I give him the # for him to call, and wish him good luck. No way right? Calls me back 10 minutes later with a site with electric and a dock. $37 a day. Who would a thunk it. Be rolling in around noon on friday. Don't forget your electric knives!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Man, I'm glad you said knives!! I almost forgot to pack mine! DUH!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Knives are one thing people forget. lol Just figured it was good for a reminder. Now if I can only remember. LOL


----------



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Will be up sometime tomorrow morning between 10 and 12. I am bringing along 2 folding tables, a turkey cooker, and a 2 burner propane stove for any that need to heat stuff up or keep it warm. Also, will have a case of Pepsi, and a case of Water for those so inclined.

Also looks like I will have an open seat for Friday and Saturday, Sunday is still up in the air it all depends on what the waves and weather do. PM me, I will check back thru the evening.

Roger
South of Chicago


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will launching at 7 AM in the morning (Friday) with Steelhauler at Turtle Creek.

See you all there.


----------

